

Bug in windows calculator (10 * 10 + 10 * 10 = 1100) - BBlarat
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQuzNzE1soU

======
kaoD
Not a bug.

In standard mode Windows calculator does the operations in order (just like
most handheld non-scientific calculators). You're doing (10 * 10), ((10 * 10)
+ 10), (((10 * 10) + 10) * 10).

------
kenrick95
I don't think so. What the calculator does is simply (((10 * 10) + 10) * 10)
like a basic pocket calculator.

~~~
Zekio
its funny how people never realized that calculators only do what they are
told, unless you insist on the calculator doing 10 * 10 and then 10 * 10 and
then putting those two results together. :)

------
skibz
The calculator won't use BIDMAS by default, as far as I know. So it may not be
a bug.

------
dementiy
200 in scientific mode

